# Kit Questions



## rono842 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey People--
When I Go To Feed And Give My Birds Water I Open The Door Wont They All Lust Fly Out--
Also Do You Put Some Vents In For Fresh Air---and Is It Good Or Bad To Have A Aviary For Them.
Say You Have Ten Birds How Much Food A Day You Feed Once Or Twice.


----------



## dod rennie (Jan 3, 2011)

You should have an inside wire door so you can see where all the birds are when you open the main door, vents are a good idea if you are in a hot place , as for feeding if there is nothing left you are not feeding them enough, an aviary is a good idea because it lets the birds see there surudings if you are planning letting them out


----------

